# Big Grouper and swarm of Lionfish



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

32 Pound Gag and 50lbs of Lionfish on one dive. Bump up to 1080p for best viewing...enjoy.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Very nice. Must be an isolated spot to have so many critically endangered triggers and snappers on it. Man those lionfish. Makes me want to dive again. Like picking peas. Well peas that will hurt you but really delicious peas. Great vid.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice gag


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

Great video and looks like some nice vis! Never seen the lionfish off to the side of the reef like that. You think that grouper kept them at bay or were they were spawning? Got spined in the thumb a couple weeks ago keeping my hand up close like that to the funnel so be careful! No fun...


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic video and fish.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang, that's an invasion of them little buggers!!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

vacuum 'em all up.
++ on the gag.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

k-p said:


> Great video and looks like some nice vis! Never seen the lionfish off to the side of the reef like that. You think that grouper kept them at bay or were they were spawning? Got spined in the thumb a couple weeks ago keeping my hand up close like that to the funnel so be careful! No fun...


Every big gag I shoot, I always look at the stomach contents and have never found any evidence of them eating lionfish. There seems to be a misconception that the grouper in our waters see lionfish as a food source. I get blasted all the time on my youtube channel about shooting gags. From what I understand, the grouper and sharks in the Red Sea keep the lionfish population under control.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice grouper, nice shot too.


----------



## sfmill (Apr 3, 2015)

Good Job!!!!


----------



## kingfisher#1 (Jul 4, 2012)

*Dive buddies...!*

Hi Cajun Spearit,

My name is Jeff Krieg, I am an ocean locked diver currently living in Louisville, KY. My plans are to move down that way and I would like to develop some dive buddies before I move...! Sure would like to jaw with you sometime, by chance do you know any rugby players that way? Man I really enjoyed your vids, great stuff...!!! 

Cheers and Happy New Years man,

Jeff : - )

502-432-3159


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice work


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great video! And that gag was nice too!


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

